# Faema E61 Legend Downgrade to 13 amp



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello,

Anyone have any experience of downgrading E61s? There doesn't seem to be any info online or youtube.

Is it just a matter of changing heating element or is rewiring also required?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It depends...is it an old one a , new one you just bought (they make an anniversary edition), 3 phase, or is it single phase and just amperage that's the problem. Information, photos of the inside....this will most likely reap the advice you need. Otherwise you will just get speculation, guesses, all worthless.


----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

Can you post a picture of the element connections. You can most likely drop a leg depending on the element.


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> It depends...is it an old one a , new one you just bought (they make an anniversary edition), 3 phase, or is it single phase and just amperage that's the problem. Information, photos of the inside....this will most likely reap the advice you need. Otherwise you will just get speculation, guesses, all worthless.











This is what I'm trying to figure out with a friend about 3 phase or single. We think that it can be wired for both. He seems to think motor is 3 phase but a guy who has a shop and had one of these said it isn't. ??*♂

Ive taken some photos of stamp but will get some more of element tomorrow.

Its 2010 model according to motor

Cheers,

steve


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

coffee-tec said:


> Can you post a picture of the element connections. You can most likely drop a leg depending on the element.


will do tomorrow mate


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The boiler element will have the total kw load stamped on the base flange.


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## coffee-tec (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like a 6 pole element, two poles = 1500 watts, so total is 4500w, roughly 20 amps, this will need to be hard wired.

If you use just 4 poles, it will be rated at 3000w which is 13 amps so could run on a plug.

This is based on single phase but it seems you have a 3 phase cable going to the switch.

You may need to convert to single phase first if its possible with your machine!

Good luck!


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

coffee-tec said:


> Looks like a 6 pole element, two poles = 1500 watts, so total is 4500w, roughly 20 amps, this will need to be hard wired.
> 
> If you use just 4 poles, it will be rated at 3000w which is 13 amps so could run on a plug.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the advice man. My electrician friend figured out the wiring bit recon I'll still need to downrate element to 2700 as he says it'll just be above 13 amp (JUST) with fluctuations.


----------



## Jumzesco (Jan 12, 2020)

Hello,

Can you please let me know how you got all this sorted? I've got the same machine and would like to do the same thing - convert from 3 phase to 1 phase

Thank you and best regards


----------



## Jumzesco (Jan 12, 2020)

I've just found it in your other topic, thanks!


----------

